# ma 2 pregnant guppies



## parkey2006 (Aug 13, 2007)

i have got pregnant guppies and i have got different seperaters for pregnant fish, i am posting this thread to know weather to let my 2 pregnant guppies swim around freely in the tank for abit longer and hope that the guppies dont have babies in the tank so all of my fish eat them, or should i just keep them in the two seperaters (1 in each) and wait till they have there babies post back quick as possible please if you can thank you !


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

It depends on how far along they are.
If they are so big they can hardly move and you can see little eyes in her gravid spot i would leave them in the breeding tank but if they are only just pregnant i would not bother to keep them cooped up. 
How are they liking the little separators? Are they trying to get out or are they content?


----------



## lamby1358 (Aug 12, 2007)

They are both dead now


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

why are they dead?
Did you cycle the tank? have you got a filter on it? did you treat the water?How long have you had the tank?
did they get a disease?
let us know more about your set up so we can help you!


----------

